# What games have you got?



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

List all the games you have for each console....

PS3 - 

GT5 Prologue
Grand Theft Auto IV
Rainbow 6 Vegas 2
Stuntman
RaceDriver Grid
Need For Speed - Pro Street


Pretty moderate collection, but I have only had my PS3 for a little over a month!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Your missing the best one by quite some margin 

I don't tend to keep mine, once completed and bored of the online they go on ebay

That said some like GT5p and COD4 get kept!

I have played, completed and sold

Resistance
Heavanly sword
Haze
Uncharted
UT3
Rainbiow six 2

Currently have 'in stock' Grid, GTA4, GH3, MGS4, GT5p and COD4


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Brazo said:


> *Your missing the best one by quite some margin *
> 
> I don't tend to keep mine, once completed and bored of the online they go on ebay
> 
> ...


If you're talking about MGS4.....Dont rub it in!! :lol:


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello, has anyone in here got their ps3 on the psn network???


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

xb360-
COD 4
bioshock
fifa 08
crackdown
forza 2
cars (for the kids)
GTA 4
halo 3
tiger woods 08
madden 08


----------



## craigblack85 (May 22, 2006)

ps3-
gt5p
cod4
oblvion, the elder scrolls

wii-
super mario galaxy
metroid prime
some retro games from the wii store.


----------

